# Anyone want cats/kittens or foster?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

*Anyone want cats/kittens or can foster?*

You may not be aware that we have a huge problem with unwanted/abandoned cats in Dubai. Whilst the charity Feline Friends and an army of volunteers does their best to neuter as many as possible there are always many unwanted cats & kittens. Some people leave animals behind when they leave and others just dump kittens.

I currently know of several kittens that desperately require a home - even if just for a few weeks. They really don't require too much - just a safe room with food, water & a tray.

If anyone is interested in getting a loving pet, or even fostering, please let me know.

Thank you.




NB. I currently have two adult cats & am fostering a kitten who will go to his new home shortly. I can't take any more on right now as I am travelling shortly.

-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Ah...so hard to find fosters-esp. at this time of the year.  I'll check w/ some friends.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

poor kitties. I am in a hotel at the moment but will be moving in a month or so, i'll ask the hubby.

will also link this to facebook.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

These kittens have a temporary home, but will be seeking permanent homes from July.

If anyone wants a pet cat, or two, please let me know. 


-


----------

